# FS/FT: Hoplarchus psittacus [Real Parrot Fish] - ONLY 1 LEFT $5



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

They are around 2.5"-3" in size. Selling for $5 each.
They are just starting to get their colors.

Willing to trade for:
- Cories
- Lyretail Black Molly
- Red/Black Sailfin Molly
- Red Platy

Pics of parents below:


















Pickup Only.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job on the fish. And that is a steal of a price for these.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks tony  They are rare to find nowadays. 

bump


----------



## yuyiran (Aug 1, 2011)

*hello*

hello everybody here!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are cool fish. Mine are nearing 3 inch .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

do these guys like to eat plants i have a few swords in my tank wonder if they would eat them


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what size are the parents and what is there max size?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> do these guys like to eat plants i have a few swords in my tank wonder if they would eat them


These guys are good with plants. I have water sprite and they love to go hand around them.



Adz1 said:


> what size are the parents and what is there max size?


Their adult size is between 10-13 inches. The parents are around 11-12 inches.
Here is some info on them:
Parrot Cichlid Care And Profile - Hoplarchus Psittacus
The Cichlid Room Companion - Real Parrot Cichlid, Hoplarchus psittacus Kaup 1860, The. by Wayne Leibel


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Glad to see my pictures are getting used..


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Graeme said:


> Glad to see my pictures are getting used..


Ofcourse  These guys are from you in the first place :bigsmile:


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

They are cool fish for sure


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump.
still available


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump.
will trade for cories


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

These are very rare fish and you wont find them that often.
Here is a good review on them:
http://www.aquariumdomain.com/viewSpeciesNWCichlid.php?id=80

a 4"-6" specimen goes for $65 average according to article above


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

only 10 left


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump. still available.
updated first post for trade options


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

only 1 left. take it for $5 or trade for any fish in 1st post


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

all sold. 

closing thread.


----------

